# Hello from Italy!



## GregMinor (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi, I live in outside of Napoli, Where are you in Italy?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Nocinico.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Howdy!!


----------



## Nocinico (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks to all for the welcome!

@ GregMinor: I live near Maranello ...


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## JGMichHntr (Mar 5, 2012)

*Ciao, Nocinico!*



Nocinico said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Nocinico and I joined the forum for what concerns the world of Olympic archery.
> My English is not the best, correct me if you need to do: see you soon!


Ciao, Nocinico, come stai? Ho studiato Italiano per due anni nel collegio. Ma il mio Italiano non molto bene. 

Benvenuti a Archerytalk!!

My Italian is very rusty, but if you help me with Italian, I'll help you with your English, but it appears you know English A LOT better than I know my Italian. Been to Italy 5 times or so and loved every minute of it. I want to go back soon!

Anyway, welcome!

John (Giovanni)


----------



## GregMinor (Feb 11, 2009)

Maranello, not very close to Napoli. Oh well, good to see you on AT.


----------

